# US Dogswell Jerky Recall



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know quite a few members on here use these treats but there has been a recall.

Dogswell is doing a voluntary withdraw of specific duck and chicken jerkies with a *"Best Before" date of January 28, 2015 (or any earlier date). * The treats were *made in China* and have amounts of antibiotic residue that is not permitted in the US. Most of these treats were distributed prior to March 1, 2013. The brands being recalled include:
- Breathies
- Happy Heart
- Happy Hips
- Mellow Mut
- Shape Up
- Veggie Life
- Vitality
- Vitakitty

http://www.dogswell.com/qualityassurance
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/dogswell-withdraws-dog-cat-jerky-treats/


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Make your own jerky treats and avoid this problem - just a few hours of prep and bagging and you know what goes into it - pumpkin & sweet potato ice cubes makes a happy teething pup !!!!!!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Cheaper to make your own also. I do meat and sweet potatos.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All of these Products are junk and full of garbage

Fact

make and earn far better choices stop just being consumers 

reading a paid off label $ does not make it natural or even close

Sir Gary is so correct'

take some pride and make it yourself  ;D

and the hunt is endless fun Elk, Moose Salmon the list of value is endless

and all free grazers cannot be matched or meant by man

that's in most cases Greed

and No hate

China hear the Human War machine you work your kids 20 hours a day in sweat shops and elders and feed your workers and expose them to all Cancers cell levels pains

I did China 1993 made me ill

Do Not Fear or hate team USA hate the Freedom fighter "Sweden"

the Viking Warrior

I will stand against 200 of Your Best alone ChunlungLoue I would pec Flex him back in to the hold of good folks he stranglers with hate and fear

All Bullies do with or without a country to reduce there human rights

there all cowards and use masses to be there Warriors

I use me

We must make better choices and care more all colors 

I create the reflexions few will see and I share it all

Not the place to post don't care traveled the globe 5x for others greeds

All Youth in China Hear me as well and all surpressed countries Fight back with your voice and pen

Stand your Grounds

Right is the right side of the ditch

Not a garbage can

Now back to my Coffee my only man made addiction

A choice not a chance

Elk and Moose and Buffalo all Salmon back straps eat better then beef 200 to 1 and save hearts not plug them 

Nothing can flex with Omega 3 the body , brain even the train ;D

no fat high proteins 

Gary your the man  ;D

If not for humans do it for the mate

Vizsla's saved my life 2001

Consume less

make more

it matters even to the Ice that now is being reduced by choices


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

GarysApollo,

Have a recipe you can share or PM? I have a dehydrator and make sweet potato strips and apple chewies for our girl on a regular basis.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't really do much to them. I had seen treats in the store withe the sweet potato wrapped around meat chicken, beef, duck whatever you want to use and I decided to try to make it like that. I did play around with the thickness of the potato cuts a few times before I got it right, also the length.The dogs love them!

My wife makes a liver sweet potato and egg puree that we form and freeze for a outside snack.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can dehydrate liver too but might have to keep small batches out with rest on freezer. Dogs LOVED it and now I'm thinking of dehydrating fish. Thoughts?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have also been thinking about trying fish. Dont know how that would keep or with stand moving around in a bag or container.

I know some people that smoke fish heard that works well.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Fish posted : 278 lbs smoking 

and last 6 months in a refer min" 

If done right no sweat 

and smoking jerky takes great skills

and great time I use alder, hickory and light cedar For My Chair ;D

the keys the skills the heat the pit of smoke house or the fire Ring and Fish"

Willow and Rudy add the real Brown sugar


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> You can dehydrate liver too but might have to keep small batches out with rest on freezer. Dogs LOVED it and now I'm thinking of dehydrating fish. Thoughts?


SCD - what type of liver are you using and how long do you leave in dehydrator? Seems the fish would stink up the dehydrator unless u are going to have a dedicated one for the dog. I just give Kiya a couple sardines at dinner (packed in water) - she loves them!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Beef liver sliced up. I'm not sure how long it was in there for but I'll warn that is does stink. I did it until it seemed dry enough. It didn't get crispy though so I kept it in the freezer and just put small batches at a time (few days worth) with the treats. 

I'm thinking fish because of Dozer's food allergies and I'm sure it will smell but first I need to find an inexpensive local one.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Smoked salmon Vac Packed commercial grade unit packed smells zero and placed in the (refer) and holds its values at least 6 months

Many tribe members hang it for weeks outside in a shed no refer and feed as needed

and holds far more rich Omegas then any choices

Its cured

Your Mates will be far richer reds, eyes, joints and heart

as it provides great anti Inflammation properties which is the mayor cause of most disease and deaths

Make sure its wild

pen raised salmon is junk and loaded with man made toxins Say No to Farm raised fish

it matters


----------

